# XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Poland)



## spider72 (3 Jun 2010)

Hi guys.

If somebody is planning short break at the beginning of September this year, than maybe is good idea to take short trip to Wroclaw in Poland and attend XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club.

Meeting will be held on 11th of September 2010 in Wroclaw Botanic Garden owned by Wroclaw University.

Meeting will be organized by Water Plant Lovers Club with cooperation with Department of Water and Swamp Plants of Botanical Garden.

Detail Meeting Program is steel under construction, but normally meeting consists two parts
1. Lectures 9.15 - 16.00
2. Evening BBQ party 17.15 - 24.00

I will update you later on lectures details.

Admission fees:
Lectures : 20 PLN (around 5 pounds) drinks, snacks and enterance to botanic garden included in price
Evening BBQ party: 20 PLN one lager, and BBQ sausages included in price, you need pay for more lagers if you wish more  

At the same time (10-12 September) there will be also zoo fairs in Wroclaw, Inter-Zoo Botanica 2010.

Meeting Place
Hotels in Wroclaw
Hostels and Camping Sites in Wroclaw

Ryanair is flying to Wroclaw from few british airports.

If anybody would like to attend this meeting, than please contact me by pm or write in this topic.
I am going this year for the meeting so guide and translator is free  .

Some pictures from previous years:

Each year there is a price (tie with fish ornament) for aquarist of the year. Before a winner will get his price he or she must drink glass of tank water  .





Wroclaw Botanic Garden







Collection of aquatic plants in Botanic Garden













2009: Norbert Sabat lecture on digital photography of tanks





2009: Dr Dominik Tomaszewski lecture on substrates based on soil





2009: Dr Ryszard Kaminski (Club Chairman) lecture on rare echinodorus species.





2009: Break between lectures for hot drink and snack in beautiful scenery of botanic garden





2009: Aqua family photo





There also have been in the past lectures by Tropica and Dennerle representatives.

Water Plant Lovers Club has been established in 1976.

Pictues from http://www.roslinyakwariowe.pl and http://www.akwa-mania.mud.pl can provide more pictures from previous meetings  .


----------



## spider72 (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Hi guys

I have been off forums for a while as I have been busy with other things, so there it is late and short description of the event, maybe somebody will go next year (I will probably  )

Last meeting had a record number of people, over 100 persons, (usually around 30) and also some guests from Czech Republic. Meeting lectures has been also broadcasted live over internet thanks to new polish internet aquatic television tvaqua.pl

Meeting opening by Dr Ryszard Kaminski (Club Chairman)









Before lectures there is always presentation of polish plant aquarist of the year, and winer (which is voted by club members) is awarded with tie, but first he must drink glass of tank water. For some reasons, this year I have been honored to take a tie and I like to thank here Tom Barr and Clive Greene for their direct support and also UKaps and Barr Report forums and their members for all knowledge which I have learned from them.

So that's me drinking tank water  .






*First lecture* by Piotr Baszucki (owner of the most popular polish website and forum dedicated to planted tanks) about what has been new in plant keeping and scaping over last year, including

new plant species on the market





new techniques in hobby (here dry start according to Tom Barr school)





and new styles in scaping





Second breakfast and chat time in botanic garden scenery






*Second lecture* by Dr Ryszard Kaminski about:

how substrate is made for tanks in Wroclaw University Botanic Garden





rare species of echinodorus





and barclaya species in their natural habitats






*Third lecture* by Grzegorz Mosurek about his visit in Japan including ADA gallery and Amano and Asia type scaping.





*Last lecture* by me about theoretical bases and practical use of Tom Barr EI method.







Below links to lectures recorded by tvaqua.pl basicly for polish speaking, but I know there is a few poles on this forum.

Lecture by Piotr Baszucki
http://www.livestream.com/tvaquapl/vide ... m=ui-thumb

Lecture by dr Ryszard Kaminski
http://www.livestream.com/tvaquapl/vide ... m=ui-thumb

Lecture by Grzegorz Mosurek
http://www.livestream.com/tvaquapl/vide ... m=ui-thumb

My lecture
http://www.livestream.com/tvaquapl/vide ... m=ui-thumb


----------



## spider72 (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Below pics of tanks in Wroclaw University Botanic Garden. There is one of the largest aquatic plant collection in the world with over 350 species (not all are on display) and is recognized as a polish national collection.
Tanks been free to view at any time durring meeting.


There is 29 display tanks and all tanks have the same size, setup and water parameters.
Each tank has dimensions in mm 2000L x 750W x 800H, volume of 1200 liters and is made of 15mm thk glass in steel frame.
Lighting: fluorescent bulbs with output 240W (0.20 W/liter), photoperiod 14-15 hours
Water: tap water - hard, range between 10-18 dGH depends on the year season, pH range 6.8 - 8.0
CO2: yes - injected to specially constructed glass gutters, where it slowly dissolves into water, gas is injected to gutters once per 2-3 days
Substrate: DIY substrate made by Botanic Garden, mostly from clay, peat and sand.
Water column dosing: none

General view




Tank 1 - Japan and China



1. Acorus gramineus
2. Blyxa japonica
3. Acorus gramineus var. pusillus
4. Acorus gramineus var. "Giganteus"
5. Acorus gramineus f. variegatus"
6. Microsorium pteropus
7. Hemianthus micranthemoides
8. Micranthemum umbrosum
9. Nuphar japonicum
10. Cardamine lyrata
11. Saururus chinensis
12. Saururus cernuus
13. Ottelia sp.


Tank 2 - Asia




1. Cryptocoryne undulata
2. Cryptocoryne willisii type lucens
3. Cryptocoryne willisii type willisii
4. Cryptocoryne parva
5. Hygrophila polysperma
6. Hygrophila polysperma
7. Hygrophila polysperma
8. Limnophila sessiliflora
9. Rotala rotundifolia
10. Rotala wallichii
11. Potamogeton malaianus
12. Limnophila heterophylla
13. Aponogeton crispus
14. Nymhaea tetragona
15. Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov'
16. Blyxa aubertii
17. Blyxa japonica



Tank 3 - Asia




1. Cryptocoryne backettii type petchii
2. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis
3. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. nana
4. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. rubella
5. i (typ blassi)- Kryptokoryna sercolistna 
6. Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
7. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
8. Cryptocoryne nevillii 
9. Cryptocoryne parva
10. Cryptocoryne walkeri
11. Nymhaea lotus var. viridis
12. Nymhaea lotus var. rubra
13. Rotala rotundifolia
14. Limnophila aquatica
15. Lagenandra ovata
16. Hygrophila stricta
17. Crinum thaianum
18. Aponogeton crispus
19. Ceratopteris thalictroides
20. Vallisneria gigantea x neotropicalis




Tank 4 - Asia (Sri Lanka)




1. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. wendtii
2. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. jahnelii
3. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri
4. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. nana
5. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. rubella
6. Cryptocoryne willisii typ lucens
7. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis
8. Rotala macrandra
9. Rotala rotundifolia
10. Aponogeton rigidifolius
11. Hygrophila angustifolia
12. Limnophila indica
13. Rotala wallichii
14. Microsorium pteropus
15. Blyxa aubertii
16. Microsorium pteropus 'Extra Narrow Lesf'
17. Limnophila heterophylla
18. Proserpinaca palustris 




Tank 5 - Asia




1. Cryptocoryne parva
2. Bolbitis cuspidata
3. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. jahnelii
4. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri
5. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. rubella
6. Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
7. Cryptocoryne ciliata
8. Ceratopteris cornuta
9. Nymhaea lotus var. rubra
10. Crinum thaianum
11. Limnophila heterophylla
12. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis 
13. Hygrophila carymbosa 'Glabra'
14. Hygrophila polysperma
15. Hygrophila angustifolia
16. Hygrophila stricta
17. Vallisneria gigantea
18. Rotala indica
19. Nymhaea lotus 




Tank 6 - Asia (Sri Lanka)




1. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri
2. Cryptocoryne undulata
3. Cryptocoryne walkeri typ lutea
4. Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
5. Cryptocoryne Backettii typ backettii
6. Cryptocoryne Backettii typ petchii
7. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. crispatula
8. Nymphaea lotus var. viridis
9. Nymphaea careluea 
10. Limnophila aquatica
11. Hygrophila salicifolia
12. Aponogeton crispus
13. Microsorium pteropus 'Minima'
14. Microsorium pteropus 'Undulata' 
15. Limnophila aromaticoides
16. Limnophila indica





Tank 7 - Asia




1. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. nana
2. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. jahnelii
3. Microsorium pteropus
4. Microsorium pteropus 'minima'
5. Rotala rotundifolia
6. Rotala macrandra
7. Aponogeton crispus
8. Aponogeton undulatus
9. Hygrophila stricta
10. Hygrophila polysperma
11. Hygrophila difformis 
12. Limnophila indica 
13. Nymhaea lotus 
14. Nymhaea zenkerii 
15. Rotala wallichii
16. Microsorium pteropus 'Red'





Tank 8 - Asia (Indochinese Peninsula)




1. Cryptocoryne ciliata
2. Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata (type blassii)
3. Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri 
4. Cryptocoryne cordata 
5. Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia 
6. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. crispatula
7. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis
8. Crinum thaianum
9. Rotala macrandra
10. Cryptocoryne undulata
11. Nymphea lotus var. viridis 
12. Cryptocoryne usteriana
13. Aponogeton echinatus 
14. Microsorium pteropus 'Pteropus'



Tank 9 - Asia (Malay Archipelago)




1. Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
2. Cryptocoryne cordata
3. Cryptocoryne ciliata
4. Cryptocoryne affinis
5. Ceratopteris cornuta
6. Hygrophila carymbosa
7. Aponogeton natans
8. Pogostemon helferi
9. Hygrophila difformis
10. Hygrophila stricta 'Thajland'
11. Barclaya longifolia
12. Cryptocoryne lingua 
13. Vallisneria gigantea



Tank 10 - Asia (Indochina, Malaysia, Indonesia)




1. Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata 'Rosanervig'
2. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
3. Cryptocoryne cordata (type siamensis)
4. Cryptocoryne cordata (type cordata) 
5. Cryptocoryne affinis 
6. Cryptocoryne spiralis 
7. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae 
8. Vallisneria gigantea x neotropicalis
9. Lindernia parviflora
10. Cryptocoryne usteriana 
11. Barclaya longifolia
12. Hygrophila carymbosa typ glabra
13. Monosolenium tenerum 
14. Hygrophila stricta


Tank 11 - Asia (Malay Archipelago)




1. Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
2. Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
3. Aponogeton undulatus
4. Aponogeton echinatus
5. Hygrophila carymbosa
6. Hygrophila salicifolia
7. Ceratopteris thalictroides
8. Eustralis stellata 
9. Rotala nanjeanensis 
10. Cryptocoryne cordata type cordata 'Rosanervig' 
11. Cryptocoryne albida
12. Limnophila brownii
13. Blyxa japonica
14. Barclaya longifolia



Tank 12 - Asia (Indochina, Malaysia, Indonesia)




1. Marsilea browni (?) 
2. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae 
3. Cryptocoryne albida (C. costata) 
4. Cryptocoryne longicauda(typ longicauda)
5. Cryptocoryne spiralis
6. Aponogeton robinsonii 
7. Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata 'Rosanervig'
8. Hygrophila angustifolia 
9. Cryptocoryne lingua
10. Cryptocoryne hudoroi 
11. Microsorium pteropus 'Minima' 
12. Hygrophila difformis
13. Hygrophila carymbosa var. glabra


Tank 13 - Australia




1. Marsilea strigosa 
2. Marsilea drummondii
3. Myriophyllum aquaticum
4. Myriophyllum elatinoides
5. Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae
6. Myriophyllum simulans 
7. Limnophila australis
8. Limnophila brownii
9. Glossostigma elatinoides
10. Vallisneria nana
11. Ceratopteris thalictroides
12. Egeria densa
13. Ceratopteris thalictroides
14. Sagittaria graminea var. watherbiana
15. Nymphaea pubescens


Tank 14 - South America




1. Echinodorus grisebachii 
2. Echinodorus 'Apart' 
3. Echinodorus tenellus var. latifolius
4. Echinodorus x angustifolius 
5. Echinodorus tenellus var. tenellus
6. Ludwigia inclinata
7. Zosterella dubia
8. Echinodorus palaefolius
9. Echinodorus martii 
10. Echinodorus subalatus 
11. Proserpinaca palustris
12. Echinodorus portoalegrensis
13. Alternanthera reineckii 'roseifolia'
14. Alternanthera reineckii 'splendida'
15. Alternanthera reineckii 'liliacina' 
16. Ludwigia glandulosa
17. Eichoria azurea 
18. Echinodorus 'Erectus'



Tank 15 - North America




1. Echinodorus tenellus var. tenellus
2. Echinodorus barteroi
3. Echinodorus subalatus ssp. andrieuxii
4. Echinodorus grandiflorus ssp. grandiflorus
5. Samolus valerandi ssp. parviflorus
6. Samolus valerandi ssp. valerandi
7. Cabomba caroliniana 
8. Cabomba furcata 
9. Sium suave (californicum) 
10. Sium suave (floridanum) 
11. Ludwigia brewipes 
12. Bacopa monnieri 
13. Hydrocotyle verticillata
14. Echinodorus grandiflorus ssp. aureus
15. Bacopa australis
16. Egeria densa




Tank 16 - South America




1. Echinodorus 'Tanzende Feuerfeder'
2. Echinodorus 'Paul KlÃ¶cker'
3. Echinodorus grisebachii (syn.E. amazonicus)
4. Echinodorus grisebachii (type bleherae)
5. Echinodorus 'Harlekin' 
6. Echinodorus 'Python'
7. Echinodorus grisebachii (type parviflorus)
8. Echinodorus 'Tropica'
9. Echinodorus 'Digital Art' 
10. Echinodorus 'Kropczatyj'
11. Echinodorus intermedius
12. Echinodorus subalatus ssp. subalatus
13. Echinodorus 'D-16'
14. Echinodorus 'Lena'
15. Echinodorus bolivianus (type isthmicus) 
16. Bacopa australis
17. Echinodorus 'Mercedes' 
18. Echinodorus decumbens 'Mercedes'
19. Hydrocotyle laucocephala 
20. Alternanthera reineckii



Tank 17 - North America




1. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius 'mini'
2. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen' 
3. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius
4. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius (radicans)
5. Echinodorus x angustifolius 
6. Vallisneria 'Tortifolia' 
7. Myriophyllum hippuroides 
8. Echinodorus bolivianus 
9. Ludwigia repens 
10. Ludwigia arcuata 
11. Shinnersia rivularis
12. Nuphar advena
13. Echinodorus 'Ljudin'
14. Vallisneria americana
15. Didiplis diandra



Tank 18 - South America




1. Echinodorus 'Janii' 
2. Echinodorus 'Paul KlÃ¶cker' 
3. Echinodorus 'Joanna' (E. horemanii czerwony x E. aschersonianus)
4. Echinodorus 'Rose' (E. horyzontalis x E. horemanii czerwony)
5. Echinodorus 'Tricolor' (E. uruguayensis x E. macrophyllus )
6.Echinodorus 'Rubin'
7. Echinodorus 'Rubra variegata'
8. Echinodorus 'Ozelot' 
9. Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
10. Echinodorus 'Rainer Felix' 
11. Eichoria azurea 
12. Echinodorus 'Oriental' 
13. Egeria najas 
14. Gymnocoronis spilanthoides
15. Myriophyllum hippuroides
16. Myriophyllum elatinoides



Tank 19 - Cuba




1. Echinodorus ovalis 'Longiblades' 
2. Cabomba furcata
3. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius (type ovalis)
4. Echinodorus intermedius
5. Myriophyllum pinnatum
6. Myriophyllum taberculatum
7. Bacopa monnieri
8. Bacopa caroliniana
9. Lobelia cardinalis
10. Ludwigia natans 
11. Sagittaria graminea var. kurtziana
12. Vallisneria neotropicalis
13. Sagittaria graminea var. weatherbiana
14. Echinodorus decumbens
15. Ludwigia brewipes
16. Echinodorus 'Harbich'




Tank 20 - South America




1. Echinodorus uruguayensis f. horemanii
2. Echinodorus uruguayensis f. brunescens
3. Echinodorus tenellus var. tenellus
4. Echinodorus uruguayensis f. viridulus
5. Echinodorus 'Klainer BÃ¤r' 
6. Echinodorus uruguayensis var. minor
7. Echinodorus x barthii
8. Echinodorus x osiris
9. Echinodorus 'Indian Red' 
10. Cabomba caroliniana var. caroliniana
11. Echinodorus 'Kleine Prinz'
12. Myriophyllum pinnatum




Tank 21 - South America




1. Echinodorus 'Jenisiej' 
2. Echinodorus 'Mercedes' 
3. Echinodorus 'Izabella' 
4. Echinodorus 'Kropczatyj'
5. Lilaeopsis macloviana
6. Echinodorus 'Red Devil' 
7. Echinodorus 'Red Flame' 
8. Echinodorus 'Ozelot'
9. Echinodorus 'Tanzende Feuerfeder'
10. Echinodorus 'Golden Flame' 
11. Echinodorus 'Mosaik' 
12. Echinodorus 'Red Special' I 
13. Echinodorus bolivianus (type quadricostatus)
14. Echinodorus 'Devils Eye' 
15. Bacopa australis 
16. Spiranthes cernua 



Tank 22 - South America




1. Echinodorus bolivianus
2. Echinodorus paniculatus
3. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius (type schlueteri)
4. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius (type schlueteri) 'Leopard'
5. Echinodorus macrophyllus ssp. macrophyllus
6. Hydrotrix gardneri
7. Myriophyllum taberculatum
8. Echinodorus 'Roter Leopard'
9. Ludwigia natans
10. Echinodorus 'Green Hybrid' 
11. Cabomba furcata 
12. Echinodorus 'Paul Kloecker' 
13. Alternanthera reineckii 'liliacina'
14. Alternanthera reineckii 'splendida' 
15. Alternanthera reineckii 'roseifolia' 
16. Alternanthera reineckii 'grÃ¼n' 
17. Alternanthera sessilis 
18. Crinum purpurascens 
19. Sagittaria graminea var. graminea
20. Heteranthera zosterifolia



Tank 23 -  Africa (Continental)




1. Anubias barteri var. nana 
2. Anubias barteri var. glabra
3. Anubias heterophylla
4. Anubias heterophylla f. undulata
5. Anubias barteri var. caladifolia
6. Anubias barteri var. glabra (minima) 
7. Anubias barteri var. angustifolia
8. Anubias afzelii
9. Bolbitis hendelotii 
10. Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petit' 
11. Vallisneria spiralis var. denseserrulata
12. Crinum natans 
13. Crinum calamistratum 



Tank 24 - South America




1. Ludwigia repens 
2. Alternanthera reineckii 'splendida'
3. Echinodorus macrophyllus subsp. scaber
4. Alternanthera sessilis
5. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. fluitans
6. Peplis diandra 
7. Echinodorus aschersonianus(1)
8. Echinodorus aschersonianus(2)
9. Cabomba caroliniana
10. Echinodorus 'Regine Hildenbrandt'
11. Sagittaria graminea var. platyphylla
12. Sagittaria subulata var. subulata
13. Bacopa caroliniana
14. Vallisneria spiralis
15. Myriophyllum pinnatum
16. Heteranthera dubia




Tank 25 - Africa (Continental)




1. Nymhaea lotus - red
2. Nymhaea lotus - green
3. Nesaea crassicaulis 
4. Anubias barteri 
5. Ammania gracilis 
6. Ammania senegalensis 
7. Nesaea pedicellata
8. Vallisneria denseserrulata
9. Anubias gigantea
10. Crinum natans
11. Bolbitis hendelotii
12. Nymhaea zenkeri 
13. Anubias afzelii
14. Nymhaea micrantha



Tank 26 - South America




1. Echinodorus pellucidus
2. Echinodorus grandiflorus ssp. grandiflorus (type argentinensis)
3. Echinodorus grandiflorus ssp. grandiflorus
4. Echinodorus 'Frans Stoffels' 
5. Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. cordifolius(type ovalis)
6. Echinodorus cordifolius x macrophyllus
7. Echinodorus grandiflorus ssp. grandiflorus (type longiscapus)
8. Echinodorus 'Loriot'
9. Ludwigia repens
10. Ludwigia ovalis
11. Sagittaria graminea var. teres 
12. Cabomba australis 
13. Bacopa monnieri 
14. Bacopa lonigera 
15. Vallisneria americana 
16. Echinodorus 'Lothario'




Tank 27 - Africa and Madagascar




1. Aponogeton madagascariensis
2. Aponogeton boivinianus
3. Aponogeton longiplumulosus
4. Lilaeopsis mauritiana
5. Hydrotriche hottoniflora 
6. Nesaea pedicellata
7. Aponogeton ulvaceus
8. Bacopa madagaskariensis
9. Aponogeton capuronii
10. Lagarosiphon major



Tank 28 - South America




1. Sagittaria graminea var. weatherbiana
2. Rorripa (Armoracia) aquatica
3. Alternanthera reineckii splendida 
4. Potamogeton gayi 
5. Echinodorus horizontalis 
6. Echinodorus cordifolius x longiscapus
7. Echinodorus 'Frans Stoffels'
8. Lobelia cardinalis
9. Ludwigia repens
10. Ludwigia repens x arcuata
11. Echinodorus 'Jenisiej'
12. Ludwigia brewipes
13. Vallisneria spiralis
14. Echinodorus 'Barthii' 
15. Echinodorus 'Aflame'
16. Vallisneria 'Tortifolia'



Tank 29 - Europe




1. Isoetes velata var. sicula
2. Eleocharis acicularis
3. Acorus gramineus
4. Rorippa aquatica
5. Hydrilla verticillata
6. Hottonia palustris
7. Samolus valerandi 
8. Sium latifolium 
9. Nuphar luteum
10. Lisimachia nummularia

Tank pictures and species description, courtesy of Andrzej Kociolkowski http://www.akwa-mania.mud.pl/


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Hey Maciek, is that really you? I thought it might have been a cameo appearance by Led Zeppelin's Jimmy Page mate. I kept wondering why the video didn't end with a raucous crowd headbanging to a rendition of "Stairway to Heaven" on a Fender Telecaster. You're my new guitar hero mate. There's no going back. WE ARE NOT WORTHY!   

By the way, cool tanks. I especially like the Tank 1 Japan and China. Thanks for posting and for putting the plant list together, although I can't quite make out the numbers in the pictures.

Wroclaw is supposed to be a beautiful city as well so that must have been a nice trip.

How was your presentation on application of Barr's principles received? Did they throw tomatoes at you?

Cheers,


----------



## flygja (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

That looks like a lotta fun. Megadeth tee + fish necktie + tank water is insane!!

But its way way way too far for me to go


----------



## spider72 (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Hi
*Clive*
Unfortunately that's how I look  
Crowd was going for headbanging and jumping from the stage, just stage has been too low, so they restrained them selves   
I have played guitar for about 10 years in thrash/death metal band in the past, but I am not a type of Steve Vai virtuoso so sorry but can't be guitar hero    .

Every group of plants is marked with number, but unfortunately these numbers are unreadable due to picture sizes. Just come to Wroclaw next year and see for your self + you will see the city, I can be you translator   .

My lecture was shaky at the begining as this was my first public appearance and tv camera stressed me even more, but I've been lucky enough to avoid tomato wars   .
EI is not that controversial now in Poland as it was at the begining 2-3 years ago when I have decided to be an EI prophet (that's how I have been seen by others at the begining) ready to pay ultimate price by crucifiction   , because of traditional phosphate prejudice among older guys in the hobby.
It looks like scientific arguments work well with polish plant keepers, there is not as many creationists in Poland as in USA   . Of course Tom and you self have played big role in this education process, so thanks again.
Lecture was planned for 45 min. but it stretched twice as long due to many questions, so people was interested - that's what I hope at least  .
Finally, probably it was not that bad, as event organizers invited me for next year to hold lecture on CO2 role and importance in the HT tanks.


*flygja*
It's not as far as you think, just 2 hours flight from UK and these are cheap flights by Ryanair   .


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Many thanks for posting, Maciek.  Fascinating.   

I knew Poland took their planted tank hobby seriously, but never realised to what extent.  I think the Polish are probably the best European 'scapers out there at the moment.

Congrats on your well-received EI talk too.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Top work Maciek.

I think it sets a standard for us to follow here in the UK   

Do you have any ideas as to why the attendance increased from 30 to 100?
I wonder if it reflects an increased interest in the hobby, or is it more related to marketing of the event?

I'd be interested in coming out for the weekend in September (it looks like a good excuse for a weekend in Poland!), but will have to see how finances look in a few months time before I could commit.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Why don't we have events like this? Seems like a really great way of pushing the hobby forward to me.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Why don't we have events like this?


Good question.  Maybe there simply isn't enough passion for it over here.  Some of us are trying our best though.


----------



## Radik (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Very nice, so any chance to reveal exact ingredients for substrate? How long it lasts as they are not dosing any ferts to water level? Btw what is Pit? I am not native and I imagine pit as a big hole in the ground. Thanks


----------



## spider72 (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Many thanks for posting, Maciek.  Fascinating.
> 
> I knew Poland took their planted tank hobby seriously, but never realised to what extent.  I think the Polish are probably the best European 'scapers out there at the moment.
> 
> Congrats on your well-received EI talk too.




My pleasure George, just trying not to go alone next time  .
I know that there were lectures in english and german in the past meetings by Tropica and Dennerle representatives so maybe UKaps will prepare some in the future  . I am in touch with event organizers so I can ask them how it worked last time and if there will be not some technical obstacles if somebody from UKaps is interested to give a lecture.
Event is confirmed for this year but exact date is not know yet, most probably it will be begining of September as usual as it is always corelated with Zoo-Botanica fairs also held in Wroclaw, which are the largest polish fairs related to aquatic plants and aquatic hobby.

Few pics from last fairs




















Well, can't tell you where the strong side of polish scaping lies as I am not a scaper, but they probably try to mix general Amano style principles with something personal what is called in Poland uhlan (lancer) fantasy   .


----------



## spider72 (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Top work Maciek.
> 
> I think it sets a standard for us to follow here in the UK
> 
> ...




Well, I am glad that you like the formula how the meeting was held (I like it too and I am not happy that I have missed previous ones).

I think that increased attendance is due to increased interest in the hobby as the event was always only advertised on related to hobby forums. When I have started posting on polish forums about 3 years ago, it been very rare to see  more than 30 users on line at one time, now quite often you can see even 80 users on line at one time.

Finances are an issue for most of us these days and for me too but hope to see you   . I have paid for flight from Prestwick around 100 punds both ways (only hand luggage for the weekend) and hostel in the city center walking distance from Botanic Garden, would cost around 30 pounds for 2 nights.

Admission fee for the event was about 5 pounds and 5 pounds for BBQ party (BBQ food and 1 lager included in price) where you can freely speak with lecturers and other hobbysts and exchange experiences. Many of them like Dr Kaminski or Piotr Baszucki for example are english speakers, at the end I can be a translator 

Whole day is usualy busy and full of atractions and looks as follow:
9.00am to 1-2pm are lectures with break to take some food and drink (included in event price)
At any time you can view aquatic plant collection in 29 tanks and after lectures you are free to see whole botanic garden if you wish (also included in event price).
Later all guys are going to Zoo-Botanica fairs when you can grab some lunch and see the display, and from 6pm BBQ party begins back in aquatic garden which ended last time about midnight.
Next day you can see the city atractions and fly back home, as I had flight next day at evening.

Here some pics from BBQ party









Children welcome - maybe not up to midnight


----------



## spider72 (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Very nice, so any chance to reveal exact ingredients for substrate? How long it lasts as they are not dosing any ferts to water level? Btw what is Pit? I am not native and I imagine pit as a big hole in the ground. Thanks



Sorry Radik, that's just my english, it should be peat not pit I will correct my previous post   .

I can't remember now exact receipt for the substrate but I will look back to recorded lecture and will let you know.
It basicly involves clay, humic soil and peat mixed together and dryed and later covered with layer of sand in the tank.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

I dunno, I'd attend, I'm sure many others would too. Don't suppose we'd know till we tried?


----------



## Vivarium (6 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Why don't we have events like this? Seems like a really great way of pushing the hobby forward to me.



That is the same question we asked ourselves in The Netherlands 6 years ago. Now look what we have gotten ourselves into


----------



## spider72 (6 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

I've updated tanks pictures and descriptions on the first page.
Now you can see all 29 tanks.


----------



## spider72 (6 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Radik

Substrate is made of clay, humic soil and peat mixed together with ratio 1:1:1. For mixing the stuff they use mince meat grinder which look like this http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/23047961 ... 531_281231 if you never seen one   .
Later this stuff is dried and mixed with sand with ratio 2:1 - sand:stuff, but they are doing this because they dont want to have too nutritious substrate, as they prefer slow plant growth because of maintenance problems (only one person is looking after these tanks). Than they placing this mix at the bootom of the tank in layer about 4-5cm thick at the front and 10cm thick at the back and than layer of sand next few centimeters, approx. 5cm at the front and up to 10cm at the back.


----------



## Radik (6 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Wow thanks Spider, we used to mince meat with that for sausages back in home country (Slovakia). I may try this kind of substrate or something similar. Topping is really thick. Btw Humic soil is something like Topsoil?


----------



## spider72 (6 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Yes, humic soil is just topsoil normaly about 15-30cm thick. Probably the best way to get it is from grass-land.
BTW fibric peat is used by botanic garden in their mixture, which is the least decomposed type of peat, and comprise intact fiber.


----------



## Radik (17 Jan 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Thanks again Spider I should give it a try in low maintenance tank.


----------



## roslinyakwariowe.pl (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

XVI-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club is comming soon (3.09.2011).

You can find some more details under the following link: 
http://www.roslinyakwariowe.pl/kmrw


----------



## glueyporchtreatment (7 Jul 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

I know this is an old post, but Wroclaw's aquarium plant botanical garden is just so cool. 

I wonder if anyone can provide a bit of info about their diy substrate?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Jul 2011)

*Re: XV-th Meeting of Water Plant Lovers Club in Wroclaw (Pol*

Omg, and I booked the ticket for 4th. Should have seen this topic before. What a shame.


----------

